# Sudden change in behavior?



## cooperrmommy (Oct 12, 2014)

Last Wednesday, Cooper (male, 1 year) was put in my care. He likes to burrow, and sometimes it's hard to bond with him because he is always trying to burrow! I don't mind though. Today, and even now as I am typing this, he has not tried to burrow once. He is just sitting here in a ball sniffing the air. When he woke up this evening he was sitting next to his food bowl, same position. When I took him out to play, he just sat there. He walked around a bit but nothing like he usually does. Is this normal? Has he become used to his environment?


----------

